
Lenia – Mathematical Life Forms [video] - _Microft
https://vimeo.com/277328815
======
_Microft
The author provides a lot of ressources, check the repository for more links:

Paper: [https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.05433](https://arxiv.org/abs/1812.05433)

Repo: [https://github.com/Chakazul/Lenia](https://github.com/Chakazul/Lenia)

A web-based version to play around with:
[https://chakazul.github.io/Lenia/JavaScript/Lenia.html](https://chakazul.github.io/Lenia/JavaScript/Lenia.html)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21922709](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21922709)

